# 20hp Mud Buddy Longtail



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 20hp Longtail I am selling just upgraded to a bigger motor and don't need two. Was completely rebuilt by Mud Buddy last year top to bottom all new bearings, seals, shaft, and prop. Also had a full tune up done on it about a week ago rebuilt carb new plugs oil and filter runs great does about 20mph on a 14ft boat loaded. Asking 1500 OBO need to get rid of it ASAP so shoot me an offer thanks


----------

